# terço ...



## Mariaelena52

Tengo que traducir el texto que indico a continuación. Va todo bien hasta la palabra destacada en negritas. Creo entender que es alguna forma de rezo (esto ocurre en Brasil), pero no encuentro su equivalente en castellano o inglés. ¡SOS!
I have to translate the paragraph I've copied here. Everything is nice and easy until the last word I've written in bold characters. This is written by a Brazilian priest. I understand it is some form of prayer, but can't find the equivalent in English or Spanish. SOS! 
Cada grupo de cristãos sociologicamente próximos (pela vizinhança, pelo parentesco, pelo contato profissional ou cultural...) deveria ter seu espaço de oração, fosse apenas uma garagem ou pátio ocasionalmente arrumado para rezar um salmo, o divino ofício popular, o tradicional *terço* ...


----------



## Outsider

É _rosario_ em espanhol.


----------



## fraietta

É um objeto de reza para rezar. Nele se reza muitas "aves marias" e "pai nossos", que são reszas da religião católica. Queria te mostrar uma imagem mas não o forum não deixa postar URL's.

Es un objeto para praticar las rezas. Nello se reza muchas avemarías e padrenuestros. Queria mostrarte una imagen pero lo forum no permite.


[]s
Leo


----------



## Vanda

No enlace colocado por Outsider tem uma figura de terço.


----------



## Mariaelena52

Estimados OUtsider, fraietta y Vanda
 ¡Ustedes son realmente maravillosos!
Infinitas gracias


----------



## jazyk

Em português, tenho ouvido rosário e terço.  Existe alguma diferença entre os dois?


----------



## Outsider

Parece que há:



> Para rezar um Rosário demora mais de 1 hora ... e por isso dividiu-se em três partes, rezando-se um terço de cada vez. Por isso, *o Terço é 1/3 do Rosário*.


Eu nunca tinha percebido!


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, nunca tinha parado para pensar e não sei se para os religiosos faz diferença, mas encontrei esta explicação para terço e rosário.

rosário - É o conjunto de 150 Ave-Marias, em que contemplamos desde a Anunciação até o coro da "Rainha do Céu". 
terço - é uma parte do Rosário, ou seja, 50 Ave-Marias ou 5 mistérios...


----------



## jazyk

Então a pergunta que não quer calar é: estaria correto traduzir terço (em português) para rosario (em espanhol), já que um terço é uma terceira parte do rosário?


----------



## Outsider

Pois... 
Em princípio, não deve ser muito grave, já que o terço é também uma parte do rosário, e quem reza o terço em princípio pretende rezar o rosário todo.


----------



## jazyk

Então continua valendo o velho ditado: ajoelhou, tem que rezar.


----------



## Outsider

Hehehe... Sim, acho que se aplica bem a este caso.


----------



## Tomby

Bem, acho que está tudo dito. Eu tenho um livrinho de Orações em português. Apenas há diferencias com a informação dada pelo Outsider, embora a minha informação seja mais antiga da que aparece no link do nosso amigo. 
Segundo o livrinho, o nome é "O Rosário de Nossa Senhora" formado por quinze Pai Nossos, cento e cinquenta Ave-maria e quinze Glórias.
Mas todas estas orações estão divididas em três partes, de maneira que cada dia se deve rezar um terço delas. Acho que dai procede o nome em português.
Segundo o dia da semana o Terço pertence a um Mistério ou recordação de uma parte da vida de Nosso Senhor Jesus (desde "a Anunciação do Anjo à Virgem Maria e a Incarnação do Verbo" até "a Coroação de Nossa Senhora no Céu" passando pela "Crucificação e morte de Jesus"). 
A novidade mais importante é a criação pelo Santo Padre João Paulo II dos "Mistérios Luminosos" que se rezam as Quintas-feiras. 
A seguir se reza a oração de Salvé-Rainha e acaba com as Ladainhas de Nossa Senhora. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## jazyk

É Salv*é*-Rainha mesmo ou foi erro de digitação?


----------



## Outsider

Como _Salve_ é uma saudação latina, algumas pessoas pronunciam o "e" aberto...


----------



## fraietta

Que banho de cultura religiosa, mas tentando responder a pergunta se é ou não certo traduzir rosário em terço, acho que temos que pensar no objeto. Como é chamado ali e como é chamado aqui?

Que baño de cultura religiosa, pero intentando responder la pregunta se es o non es cireto traduzir rosário en terço, creo que tenirmos que pensar en el objeto. Como se llama allí e como se llama aqui.


----------



## jazyk

> Como _Salve_ é uma saudação latina, algumas pessoas pronunciam o "e" aberto...


Isso dá-se só em Portugal, creio.  O que ouço aqui é sálvi ou, raramente, para enfatizar cada uma das sílabas, sálvê (e fechado), mas a minha pergunta prende-se ao fato de poder acentuar-se a palavra graficamente. Desculpem-me da minha ignorância, mas o fato de não ser católico e ter um conhecimento de "segunda mão" atrapalha-me um pouco na hora de entender este tema de rosários, terços, salves e quejandos.


----------



## Outsider

Pois, como a palavra é acentuada na primeira sílaba o acento agudo não é lá muito "católico" neste caso. Eu não o usaria.


----------



## jazyk

Ótima!


----------



## Outsider

fraietta said:


> Que banho de cultura religiosa, mas tentando responder a pergunta se é ou não certo traduzir rosário em terço, acho que temos que pensar no objeto. Como é chamado ali e como é chamado aqui?


Repare que a passagem que estamos a discutir não se refere ao objecto, mas à oração.


----------



## Tomby

*Jazyk* pergunta: "_É Salv*é*-Rainha mesmo ou foi erro de digitação?_"
Segundo o link colocado pelo Outsider na resposta #7 diz “Salvé Rainha” e começa a oração: “_Salve Rainha, mãe de misericórdia, vida doçura, esperança nossa, salve.”_ 
Segundo uma página web católica do Brasil diz “_Oração de Salve Rainha_” e começa: “_Salve Rainha, Mãe de Misericórdia, vida e doçura esperança nossa salve!_” 
Consultei o corrector on-line de Priberam e diz "Salve-rainha". 
O meu livrinho (impresso em Lisboa em 1996) diz “_Salvé-Rainha_” e começa: _"Salvé-Rainha, mãe de misericórdia, vida, doçura e esperança nossa, salvé". _
Eu também gostaria de saber qual é o termo certo. Penso que são os três porque todos provêm da oração latina “*Salve Regina*” que começa dizendo: “_Salve Regina, mater misericordiæ vita, dulcedo et spes nostra. Salve_.” 
*Fraietta* pergunta: “_Como é chamado ali e como é chamado aqui?_” 
Terço. A Vanda, na resposta #8 inseriu um link onde aparece uma foto de um Terço, com as cinquenta contas (um terço das cento e cinquenta). Porém pode visitar este outro link onde aparecem mais duas fotografias do Terço (objecto de 50 contas).
Cumprimentos!


----------



## fabbiola

Rosario.
 Sé que se le llama terço, porque en realidad es solo un 1/3 del rosario , es lo que oí decir, si estoy equivocada corrijanme por favor.


----------

